# Boot stiffness?



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

get the boots that fit your feet first, then see how you get on with getting back into the swing of things ... work from there?

super stiff boots may be a bad idea as a first pair coming back ... ymmcv


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes fit is number one for sure, but does anyone ride like a 7-8 stiffness and can you feel the difference from that to a 4-6 stiffness? Is it a big noticable difference or a minor difference?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Yes fit is number one for sure, but does anyone ride like a 7-8 stiffness and can you feel the difference from that to a 4-6 stiffness? Is it a big noticable difference or a minor difference?


From Mid flex (~5/10) to mid/stiff or stiff (~8/10) it is a noticeable difference. Especially when new.

Whether it's good or bad, it depends on what riding you prefer and what sort of response you want from your board/setup. If undecided... grab something ~6/10


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Yes fit is number one for sure, but does anyone ride like a 7-8 stiffness and can you feel the difference from that to a 4-6 stiffness? Is it a big noticable difference or a minor difference?


Since this season, I've a decently stiff mens boot (rated as 8-9); had a stiff-ish (rated as 7 but comparably soft) women's boot before and yes - big noticable difference. First delivers sweet direct response; love it for carving and big mtn. While the former would rather fold than transfer pressure on the frontside carve, the stiffer boot now does transfer all the pressure applied with shins to the edge. 
The softer ones now are only in use for lazy days on the bunny hill when I exercise switch n flat tricks. 

Main difference IMO is that you ride differently with them; with soft boots, you use ur ankles more. In stiff boots, your ankles become secondary (they're sort of rigid) and you ride more with knees/shins.

(If you look into boots with boa, only look at some with two boas - one for upper and one for lower zone tightening. My experience with single boa was that I never found a sweet tightening spot, either lower foot got squeezed or upper was too loose).


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> ....Main difference IMO is that you ride differently with them; with soft boots, you use ur ankles more. In stiff boots, your ankles become secondary (they're sort of rigid) and you ride more with knees/shins.
> 
> (If you look into boots with boa, only look at some with two boas - one for upper and one for lower zone tightening. My experience with single boa was that I never found a sweet tightening spot, either lower foot got squeezed or upper was too loose).


^this^
To both the responce advice and going with a dual Boa. My 32's are single Boa and it can find yourself compromising between too tight and not quite tight enough. 

I couldn't tell you the exact stiffness rating listed for the 32 ST Boa's I've been riding for the last 3 seasons, but I'm fairly certain they started out in the mid(ish) softness range. Last season, I bought a pair of the Remind Solution liners to replace my old packed out ones. The addition of those liners stiffened the those old boots significantly. They are now much stiifer than they ever were new. 

Like neni,.. I find I like the responsiveness of the stiffer boot. I also haven't found them to be an impediment to buttering. One caveat tho. I knew my board, my bindings, and I was riding regular. I wasn't a brand noob or trying to recover long rusted skills. The one issue you might run into with an overly stiff boot is that the response to any input or body movement wheter deliberate or not, will be immediate. 

If your technique is lazy or sloppy? That reaction to every little twitch could conceivably bite you in the ass. :dunno: I discovered that when I was learning to ride. I cranking my boots into my bindings so tight it was like they were set in cement. I paid for it too! :laugh:

I agree with others that perfect fit should be the deciding factor. Even if that means going with a boot a little to the stiffer or softer side than desired. 

:hairy:


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it. I think I will get mid-flex board, boots, and bindings. Then I should be good for everything I want to do. As for the boas, I have heard that dual zone is the way to go. Some one on here said to stay away from boas, I'm on the fence whether to get boas or not. My wife had them on rentals at Sunshine Village last month and they were fast and easy. Anyhow thanks again for the help.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Speed lace Burton Ions and you'll be set haha


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

WasabiCanuck said:


> As for the boas, I have heard that dual zone is the way to go. Some one on here said to stay away from boas, I'm on the fence whether to get boas or not. My wife had them on rentals at Sunshine Village last month and they were fast and easy. Anyhow thanks again for the help.


Again personal preference. One of my sons loves traditional laces, I love my BOA's. Not for speed really, doesn't take long to lace. Really not sure why as I can adjust lace to same tightness as my BOA I just like them

Not that we are made of money, but this don't need to be the only or last pair of boots you own. Once you get back into the sport, should you decide you want to try/own a stiffer boot you can go buy one. I like the mid flex as for me it works for "all" my types of riding. You can have multiple pairs of boots like guys have several boards based on what they are going to ride.

Welcome back and have fun


----------

